# skyline body kit



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

Hey guys im new here but where can i get a skyline body kit for a 97 200sx


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

contact me.. either pm or email.. i can get you one. price i hafta check .. but contact me


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

You can do to www.importfan.com or www.streetweaponkits.com


----------

